# Mule Drive Shaft Help



## sueray

how do you remove the front propellar shaft on 2004 3010 kawasaki mule


----------



## NMKawierider

I moved your post. This is the right place for it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I don't own a mule. 
But on my brute force, it's spring loaded. You have to move it toward the motor to compress the spring, then swing it out of the front diff. 
Sometimes the coupler will have grit and grime in it from years of riding and it will be really hard to collapse the spring. I've clamped vice grips on the middle Of the driveshaft and used a rubber hammer to hit them. Or a pry bar.


----------

